

SMTP Server Cage Match - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/13733519311/smtp-server-cage-match

======
BenjaminCoe
The Results

8 KB Email Message

* smtproutes 196 msg/sec

* Lamson 112 msg/sec

* Pymilter 5.49 msg/sec

88 KB Email Message

* smtproutes 73.89 msg/sec

* Lamson 34 msg/sec

* Pymilter 6.04 msg/sec

